# Newlook For Ecigssa



## Rob Fisher (24/7/14)

As you may have noticed the site had a look and feel change today to accommodate the space for adverts...
Do you like the new font or do you prefer the old one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

The new font looks nice and modern, but for me the old font was more legible and less strain on the eyes.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> The new font looks nice and modern, but for me the old font was more legible and less strain on the eyes.


 
100% that was the issue for me too... I liked it but then reading I battled a bit!


----------



## TylerD (24/7/14)

My eyes are taking a beating. Maybe I'm old. hehehe. I love the new font don't get me wrong, but I already have a headache. 
Feels like this.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/7/14)

TylerD said:


> My eyes are taking a beating. Maybe I'm old. hehehe. I love the new font don't get me wrong, but I already have a headache.
> Feels like this.
> View attachment 8515


Dude that pic freaks me out. 

I'm on tapatalk so can't coment till I get home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/14)

TylerD said:


> My eyes are taking a beating. Maybe I'm old. hehehe. I love the new font don't get me wrong, but I already have a headache.
> Feels like this.


 
Snap! Me too!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

It has a better look, slightly more taxing.
I prefer this... but now I'm worried that all these banners might become annoying. No one likes adds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KimH (24/7/14)

I'm liking the larger font.... but that could just be age related lol!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Snap! Me too!


 
Like the new look, but preferred the old style text. also getting a headache here

Banners are also not "in your face", so I personally do not mind them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

TylerD said:


> My eyes are taking a beating. Maybe I'm old. hehehe. I love the new font don't get me wrong, but I already have a headache.
> Feels like this.
> View attachment 8515


maybe this will help....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> maybe this will help....
> 
> View attachment 8517


maybe we could use this as a background for all the posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KimH (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> maybe we could use this as a background for all the posts


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> maybe we could use this as a background for all the posts


 
I might need to buy a "dry herb burner" first...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

seriously though, I do prefer the new font, for me it's much easier to read, maybe just because it's slightly bigger.


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

Prefer old font or I need to go and make an appointment with an optometrist.


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> seriously though, I do prefer the new font, for me it's much easier to read, maybe just because it's slightly bigger.


I am getting used to it. Just added my 2c.


----------



## drew (24/7/14)

Looks great! Just having an issue with mouse scrolling, seems super fast so it jumps posts. Anyone else notice this?

EDIT: Whoops, problem solved. Something went wonky with my mouse drivers, not the forum


----------



## bones (24/7/14)

Cant really notice the difference. I knew these HD contact lenses would be good for something...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

I prefer the old font
It had serifs (the little squigleys on the letters) which make it easier to read

This is not just me - but is a generally accepted thing.
Most newspapers for example use serif fonts for the text and non-serif fonts for the headings.
For reading lots of text, serif fonts are better

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

I'm digging the new look, for me it's easier to read, plus I prefer the larger font.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

i like the new one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Suggestion: Lets use this font for a week, then change to the old one for a week, then we vote again


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/7/14)

what i am missing are the boxes around everything , they are there but so feint .....


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Wonder if the question should not actually be: Would you mind going back to the old font as some people seem to have reading problems with the new one?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (24/7/14)

The new format isn't bad at all, modern and we'll spaced. I can most certainly tell you is definitely hasn't been formatted for the Android (Chrome) users though, everything is out of proportion. Landscape or portrait, no difference. If it hasn't been tested on androids and your aware then please accept my apologies


----------



## Matt (24/7/14)

On my s4 it doesn't look good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> The new format isn't bad at all, modern and we'll spaced. I can most certainly tell you is definitely hasn't been formatted for the Android (Chrome) users though, everything is out of proportion. Landscape or portrait, no difference. If it hasn't been tested on androids and your aware then please accept my apologies


 
It looks perfect on my Chrome. How does it look on yours


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

No problem on FireFox or Android using TapaTalk - The font just tends to be tiring on the eyes.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (24/7/14)

Well without zooming in it looks like @Matt


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

Those banners will be responsive. Just give me time 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (24/7/14)

is Adblock Plus gonna work here? 

I share @Silver thoughts with readabilty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

I'm playing around with Stylish here, and "Open Sans" just looks incredible on here.

http://www.1001fonts.com/open-sans-font.html

Anyone looking to see it on here download *"Stylish" (It is used override the CSS styles of any page)*. from one of the following links

1. Firefox Users - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/
2. Chrome Users - https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe?hl=en


Click Stylish button
Click "Write new style"
Click "Blank style..."
In the "Name" field type Ecigssa Forum
In the code box below the "Insert" button, paste the following in blue...
 
@-moz-document url-prefix("http://www.ecigss.co.za") {
.messageText {
font-family: "Open Sans";
font-size: 1.1em;
color: black;
}
.bbCodeBlock pre, .bbCodeBlock .code {
font-size: .68em; /* 10pt default =~ .68em (I prefer em sizing) */
}

}

Screenshot of Stylish




6. Click the save button

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlienLady (24/7/14)

I opened the site from my bookmarks....and for a moment I wasn't sure if I was logging into the correct site lol....but hey! I think it looks gr8 - love it! .... I work on excel all day, and the look kinda reminds me of the latest version of microsoft office....makes me feel right at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

Let me put it to the test.


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

This is a screenshot with Open Sans...


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

I only have these tho

theme_xenforo_fonts : "Andale Mono=andale mono,times;Arial=arial,helvetica,sans-serif;Arial Black=arial black,avant garde;Book Antiqua=book antiqua,palatino;Courier New=courier new,courier;Georgia=georgia,palatino;Helvetica=helvetica;Impact=impact,chicago;Tahoma=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;Times New Roman=times new roman,times;Trebuchet MS=trebuchet ms,geneva;Verdana=verdana,geneva",


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> I only have these tho
> 
> theme_xenforo_fonts : "Andale Mono=andale mono,times;Arial=arial,helvetica,sans-serif;Arial Black=arial black,avant garde;Book Antiqua=book antiqua,palatino;Courier New=courier new,courier;Georgia=georgia,palatino;Helvetica=helvetica;Impact=impact,chicago;Tahoma=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;Times New Roman=times new roman,times;Trebuchet MS=trebuchet ms,geneva;Verdana=verdana,geneva",


 
Verdana looks good too.

I used the Style Editor in Firefox to see what the 'New Posts" font is -

@font-face {
font-family: 'Open Sans';
font-style: normal;
font-weight: 700;
src: local('Open Sans Bold'), local('OpenSans-Bold'), url(http://themes.googleusercontent.com...702ZOKiLJc3WVjuplzHhCUOGz7vYGh680lGh-uXM.woff) format('woff');
}


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

Hell yeah!, now that looks the business


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

I have a feeling the font on our previous version of the forum before these changes was "Georgia" ?
When I copied and pasted something into a Word document previously from the forum it was registered as Georgia font on MS Word. Not sure if it took the font as well, but I pasted it as HTML

TImes New Roman and Georgia are both Serif fonts 




I found this image on Google Images when I was trying to see what Georgia looked like...


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

This font decent?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RATZ (24/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> This font decent?


 

This is a definite improvement from around two hours ago. Tested with Chrome, Firefox and Opera.
Previously was legible to me but seemed a bit light. 


New look is awesome btw and I just discovered the hover text on the forums menu/front page, brilliant !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> This font decent?


 
Jip Jip I like it


----------



## Tom (24/7/14)

still liking old style better....maybe its just me not liking changes


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

Tom said:


> still liking old style better....maybe its just me not liking changes


 
Old fart


----------



## Tom (24/7/14)

Alex said:


> Old fart


lol ... pipsqueak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/7/14)

Just make the font in a darker black or bold

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (24/7/14)

johan said:


> Prefer old font or I need to go and make an appointment with an optometrist.



Ditto


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Just make the font in a darker black or bold


 
Have you calibrated your monitor ?


http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-online-tools-calibrate-monitor/


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

The font is super readable now


----------



## TylerD (25/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> The font is super readable now


Yes it is! Thanks Gizmo!


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

Looks like Arial now?
@Gizmo from my eyes it looks better than yesterday, thanks!

But I still maintain my view on the serif fonts with the squiqleys - that they are easier to read when reading lots of text.


----------



## Riaz (25/7/14)

font is nicer than yesterday

but now i have to scroll to the top of the page again to get to the new posts


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

Silver said:


> Looks like Arial now?
> @Gizmo from my eyes it looks better than yesterday, thanks!
> 
> But I still maintain my view on the serif fonts with the squiqleys - that they are easier to read when reading lots of text.


 
This is a serif font.Sans-Serif.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

Riaz said:


> font is nicer than yesterday
> 
> but now i have to scroll to the top of the page again to get to the new posts


 
Just click on the little up arrow on the right bottom of the screen.


----------



## Riaz (25/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just click on the little up arrow on the right bottom of the screen.


yes i know, but yesterday when the site was changed that top tab appeared at the top of the screen no matter where on the page you were


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

Riaz said:


> yes i know, but yesterday when the site was changed that top tab appeared at the top of the screen no matter where on the page you were


 
Indeed and I nearly slit my throat and killed myself because of it... it was nasty and got in the way of everything...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> This is a serif font.Sans-Serif.


 
@Gizmo, sans-serif means "without serif" - sans means without

The serifs are the little squiggles that join the characters together and make it easier for your eyes to read it
Google it - you will see what I mean.

Here is a wikipedia comment:
In typography, a sans-serif, sans serif, gothic, san serif or simply sans typeface is one that does not have the small projecting features called "serifs" at the end of strokes.[1] The term comes from the French word sans, meaning "without". Sans-serif fonts tend to have less line width variation than serif fonts.
In print, sans-serif fonts are used for headlines rather than for body text.[2] The conventional wisdom holds that serifs help guide the eye along the lines in large blocks of text.

When computers first came out - the simpler fonts without serifs became popular for computers because the computer screens did not have the resolution to display these tiny features accurately. But nowadays even a smartphone has a remarkable resolution.

I am not going to get into a huge debate on this. Have made my point and I still feel that a font with "Serifs" like Times New Roman is easier for the eye to read when there is lots of text. It is a personal preference thing, so if the members on the forum prefer this font we have now - then that's cool by me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

Here's an image that helps explain the above




Serif fonts are suggested for bodies of text and sans-serif fonts for headings.

If you look at most books and newspapers, you will see that they use a serif font for the text body.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

Look at the font now silver?


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

Wow, @Gizmo 

Serif font is back!

*To my eye, this looks much, much better.* Wow. Superb.

I think other members may have preferred the previous font because it was slightly larger in size.
But the font itself seems great to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Look at the font now silver?


this one doesn't have that clean modern feel but I must admit it is much easier to read

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Look at the font now silver?


 
This is absolutely perfect in every way! Thanks Gizarmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

It's funny how this font is actually easier to read? I smaak it stukkend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/14)

And now I need my glases again


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/7/14)

This font looks great.
Wow, I learned something new about fonts today (serif and sans serif). Really neat! Thanks for the lesson @Silver 
Hehe, its the little things that count so much

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/7/14)

Hehe, doesn't matter to me, I use the Stylish plugin, to make *any* site look the way I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (25/7/14)

wow, thanks @Gizmo 

looks good!


----------

